# Do You Use Ear Protection When Machining?



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone else joins the look silly club when machine polishing im talking about protecting your hearing I SAID PROTECTING YUOR HEARING!

When i was in my last job it was mandatory to always use ear protection in the workshop when machining (wood working) was taking place. I noticed yesterday when machining in the garage it (My kestrel seamed fairly noisy) so stuck a pair of ear defenders on that i liberated a while ago true some people dont like waring them but having worn them at work for the past 5 or so years they don't bother me....

From the tool box talks long term exposure at lower levels can be just as damaging as short duration loud noises 

worth thinking about if you value your hearing :buffer:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Sometimes.

Hearing the machine is also a very useful feedback tool so id imagine pro's would use them but people starting out wouldn't.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

No but I always think i should, the rotary fairly screams in your ears at certain angles!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got a mini rotary, less sound than DA's...


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry what did you say..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Hearing the machine is also a very useful feedback tool so id imagine pro's would use them but people starting out wouldn't.


i have no problem with ear protection hearing the machine unless you go for something like the Peltor Opteem3 (which is what they use near jet engines) you can still hear the polisher i presume its down to what hearing protection you ware as to how much it Antenuates (spl) the sound I only use them when the car is in the garage as the sound seems to rattle around where as outside it is not as harsh...


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I put the ear plugs in just before the wife shouts 

"You washing that [email protected]@dy car again!!!!"


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Eh?!?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Funny you should post this Andy....I've just brought some home with me tonight.

A full day of m/c can be tiring on the old tabs. :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bought some a while back but nit yet used ... should do I know....


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry I can't vote, cos I don't exactly use ear protection, I have my Ipod or mp3 playing thru my bluetooth, when working with my rotary.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

prob should wear it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont,but then im probably deaf from the 900 db I put up with at work!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not in the past but I'm seriously considering some plugs for the next time as my ears were ringing a bit on the last occasion and it wasn't even a full car's worth.

I have to say I'm genuinely surprised by the voting.

When I was working in construction a few years back, some of my co-workers would be very slack with wearing goggles, ear defenders, face masks etc. and I used to take a bit of friendly stick from them as I used to use whatever was right for the job (and it was friendly - they knew where to draw the line if you know what I mean ). 

I recall one occasion offloading a load of straight metal rods for steelfixing in some foundations and one rod got caught on something on the wagon causing it to bend, then suddenly broke free and whipped around hitting someone in the face right on their eyebow. now for those who don't know, steelfixing bars are about half an inch thick solid steel and the energy released if one's bent then suddenly released is immense. Suffice to say he was rushed straight to casualty with his face swelled up like a watermelon. Literally in inch lower it would have been straight into his eye, (which he'd obviously have lost), and probably would have penetrated into his brain killing him. Shook everyone on site up and although he'd still have been injured wearing polycarbonate safety goggles, they could have been a life saver.

Anyway, cutting corners when it comes to protecting your hearing and sight is something I always take seriously.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Not in the past but I'm seriously considering some plugs for the next time as my ears were ringing a bit on the last occasion and it wasn't even a full car's worth.
> 
> I have to say I'm genuinely surprised by the voting.
> 
> ...


I wear prescription glasses nearly all the time but last time i had my contacts in i managed to stab myself in the eye with a conifer branch :wall:

i have worked in various industries from food to construction and it seems you either get those who take safety very seriously or those that dont give a flying feck have seen the results of one lad who got a bit lazy using a chop saw and he lost 2 fingers, seen another put a big nail through his foot (trainers not site issue safety boots with mid sole)

Know one chap who was on a power station site when a scaffolder above accidentally dropped a 10 foot steel pole as he walked underneath....... fortunately he had his Hard hat on which shattered on impact and just deflected the enough pole which came down length ways and it went down between his overalls and his back taking a bit of skin with it and exited though the backside of his overalls and pinned him to the ground.... he was VERY lucky to escape with bruising a bit of skin missing and a sprain to his neck


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

ear defenders are for people with big tabs..... simple as


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I tend to put the iPod on, not ear defenders I know but it's much better listening to some music than the Makita whirring away:thumb:


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

All the people that say they put Ipods on and the like do you realise that you are having to turn up the ipod so that it is louder than the external noise from the polisher. Obviously this does not apply if you have the Super Bose like in earplug type that actually act as ear plugs. 

My hearing is shot from years of working on gas turbine engines but thinking about it. I probably should be wearing hearing protection with my G220 and will in future a pack of 50 pairs of ear plugs is £4-5 from Screwfix and will last you a while.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I use ear plugs, but I sleep with them as well, has to be perfectly quiet.


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Surely you are at more risk from the vibrations than the noise it makes? The excessive vibration is a killer, causing cramp (gay I know lol) maybe if I did it more often I would get used to it?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

was thinking about these yesterday actually. noticed a lot of folk with "things in their ears". Always thought that they were listening to music. Then realised on one thread yesterday that they were actually ear plugs


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Use ear protection! It's not worth to get bad hearing just beacuse you are lazy...


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

I often see 'professionals' (not detailers) doing noisey jobs (noisier than a polisher) without any ear or eye protection and think they are silly. When you are using noisey machinery every day it will affect your hearing. I think it is a bit unprofessional really. The other thing I see is idiots working outside in the sun with not top on :doublesho

With the polishers I think there is a massive difference between the lowest settings and the highest settings. If I was using my Megs G220 on the max setting I would want ear protection, but on the lowest setting it probably wouldn't matter too much. Having said that, if I was a using it every week using settings from about 3+ (maybe even lower speeds) I would definately consider ear protection to protect my long-term hearing. It's not worth risking your hearing!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Jamezm said:


> Surely you are at more risk from the vibrations than the noise it makes? The excessive vibration is a killer, causing cramp (gay I know lol) maybe if I did it more often I would get used to it?


cramp is more than likely due to not been used to it the real risk long term is HAVS (Hand arm vibration syndrome)










http://www.hse.gov.uk/vibration/hav/campaign/fabrication/fabricationtable2.pdf

http://www.hse.gov.uk/vibration/hav/index.htm


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I dont use machines very often but have been seriously thinking about this recently... not sure whether to go for the in-ear little ones or the full over-ear defenders. Saw a US guy post the other week and he had seriously comfy looking ones one :thumb:

I do have some really nice safety glasses that were standard issue to anyone venturing into the factory at my old place (Bolle) so I use them all the time at home with any power tools, but could do with a decent set of defenders.

What are the recommendations?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I dont, but I should.

I working in a metal workshop so there's constant noise all day. I have only been working there 5 years and already get ringing in my ears, it was only last year that I started wearing ear defenders all day at work. The ones I use block out the bigger noises, grinders etc, but let it the smaller sound waves like the radio and stuff.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I dont use machines very often but have been seriously thinking about this recently... not sure whether to go for the in-ear little ones or the full over-ear defenders. Saw a US guy post the other week and he had seriously comfy looking ones one :thumb:
> 
> I do have some really nice safety glasses that were standard issue to anyone venturing into the factory at my old place (Bolle) so I use them all the time at home with any power tools, but could do with a decent set of defenders.
> 
> What are the recommendations?


Peltor 

they do many different ones but i'd opt for the Optimes 1

http://www.arco.co.uk/catalogue/1/444#RB|458|DOUBLE|125

nice and light and comfy :thumb:

Got mine brand new from an army surplus store for £5 (also have the optime 3's but they are a bit overkill )


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I would wear them if I owned a De walt Rotary. they are F. Loud


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Peltor
> 
> they do many different ones but i'd opt for the Optimes 1
> 
> ...


+1 for the Peltor and army surplus.

the Optimes 1 are range defenders small and light good for quick use. but i wouldnt use them for prolonged periods of high constant noise.
the Optimes 2 are the general bog standard issue to all military personnel does exactly what it says on the tin and comfy.
the Optimes3 are the High Attenuation dogs danglies model. I used to wear these when hot tweaking variable vane setups and fuel mixtures on jet engines. Head less than a foot form the engine itself most of the time being worn for hours at a time really comfortable even with glasses.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

TinyD said:


> +1 for the Peltor and army surplus.
> 
> the Optimes 1 are range defenders small and light good for quick use. but i wouldnt use them for prolonged periods of high constant noise.
> the Optimes 2 are the general bog standard issue to all military personnel does exactly what it says on the tin and comfy.
> the Optimes3 are the High Attenuation dogs danglies model. I used to wear these when hot tweaking variable vane setups and fuel mixtures on jet engines. Head less than a foot form the engine itself most of the time being worn for hours at a time really comfortable even with glasses.


This is where hearing protection gets complicated...........

I recommended the optime 1's as they are the correct ear defender for the job in hand, Yes the Optime 2's block more sound out however as someone else said you need to hear the machine...

However if you take the LEQ8 into account ( sound exposed to over an 8 hour shift) the optime 1's will provide suitable protection for most electrical hand tools

the aim is to reduce noise exposure to below the level which damage is done the National (uk) level is judged to be 80dB (Noise at work regs 2005) revised from 85dB NAWRegs 1989)

this can only be calculated properly with health surveillance with the use of employee dosimeters to calculate the shift exposure of a range of frequency's any peak noise exposure will have an effect on the LEQ8 average,

Most machines now come with a label on displaying the noise output from the machine or on the type approval certificate say for arguments sake a machine polisher creates 110 dB of noise and your using it for 8 hours....

you need to get the exposure down to below 80dB

so as a quick reference you need to look at the SNR rating of the hearing protectors.

simple you know the polisher is making 110 dB at 1 mtr distance (normally the distance between the hand tool and your ear)

so 110- 80 = 30dB

so you in my example you need a set of defenders which have an SNR of 30 Db or > to give adequate protection

Ok 110dB is an over exaggeration but you see the basics of the maths involved (for those who are still awake  )

will try and find the instruction book for my kestrel and see what noise output it gives...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just checked the spec on my Milwaukee rotary, and it says:

sound pressure level - 82db
sound power level - 95db

no idea what the difference is, but if the goal is <80db I needs some that will reduce the noise by >15db. The Optime I has an SNR of 27db so looks just the job :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> just checked the spec on my Milwaukee rotary, and it says:
> 
> sound pressure level - 82db
> sound power level - 95db
> ...


*"Sound power* is the acoustical energy emitted by the sound source, and is an absolute value. It is not affected by the environment."

*"Sound pressure *is a pressure disturbance in the atmosphere whose intensity is influenced not only by the strength of the source, but also by the surroundings and the distance from the source to the receiver. Sound pressure is what our ears hear, what sound meters measure ... and what ultimately determines whether a design achieves quality sound. "

"Ear sensitivity varies with frequency. A low frequency sound at a certain power does not seem as loud as a higher frequency sound of the identical power.

taken from

http://www.usmotors.com/products/ProFacts/sound_power_and_sound_pressure.htm

Explains it better than my attempted ramblings

there should be a label showing the "LWA" which is a calculation between the 2 to give you a "real" easy and clear exposure reading










:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

these are the Optime 1 foldaway i got from the local army surplus...


----------



## auto concierge (Nov 24, 2008)

*Ear protection*

It is something I have done(wear ear protection)since I was in the military, the drone can and will take your hearing over time believe it. I use the rubber ones you can insert into the ears, the kind that go over your ears are the best , but in the hot temps it is uncomfortable.


----------

